# Murrells Inlet Kayak Fishing?



## SoutheastYakFish (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi,

I will be vacationing around Murrells Inlet mid-June, taking my kayak, and appreciate any advice you can offer. Do you think I can stay within this inlet and find spot, reds, flounder? It seems to be a medium amount take off spot for deep sea boats and a few jet skis - how much do you think this affects the inshore action? As an Atlanta trout fisherman and a novice in saltwater, I'll be looking for the easiest way to rig and mainly figure I would drift/bottom rig Gulp! shrimp and see what happens - I can catch anything and have fun - so whatever gives me the best chance of catching something is what I'm after.

Any tips for me? Thanks in advance,

Bryan


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

You will have better luck in Pawleys island, theres millions of ppl fishing in murrells inlet every weekend and they seem to keep everything they catch, also put in in garden city and paddle down the ocean to the jetties


----------



## SoutheastYakFish (Jan 26, 2007)

thanks for the tips


----------



## SoutheastYakFish (Jan 26, 2007)

I can see the Garden City to the Jetties on Google satellite view. Dumb question though. Would you recommend I fish the jetties, seaside, outside of the inlet, or just inside?

Thanks much:fishing:


----------



## redneckfisherman (Jul 12, 2007)

We always fish off the end of the jetties with a fair amount of luck for big red and black drum. great fight on a bay boat, on a yak you'd be goin for a ride.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

You'll probably get a ******* sleigh ride if you fish the end of the jetty in a yak. Red, black drum, or bonnethead all offer pullage service from there.


----------



## TJSingleton (May 21, 2008)

end of the jetty can get pretty rough - or at least it seems so the few times I've been out there.


----------

